# FR Course in my backyard?



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I have alittle over a half an acre with a pretty steep downhill slope and I think why drive to FR when you can do it in your backyard!  It's more than half an acre it's probably more like 20-30m across and 40-60m down. This is what I have so far... Any improvements? add-ons? Im a beginner FR'er but at the same time I would like it to last.  shocker isn't it. So take a look and give me your opinions


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

where the teeter is make a step up jump to drop northshore stunt. u can even make it a step up, to northshore teeter stunt if u really want. then get rid of the pumps and either make a big gap, or a drop into a jump. im jealous u have land to do all this


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice plans.......just build and as you progress you will make things bigger and bigger


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I dont know, I really want a teeter, thats only about half the hill maybe less so I can always add stuff later. Yeah I wasnt to sure about the pumps...I think im just gonna make a gap jump there then into the berm. I'll get a picture up here on how steep the hill really is, its gonna take alot of work to get a trail dug out... :| anybody want to help :cryin:


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

it looks good


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Up that last stunt up a bit....with those (Up to flat) you can go really big....I reccomend building it higher!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

This is going to be my first FR course well not that i have ever riddin on but this is just a rough plan. It depends on if i can get some buddies to help and stuff like that. Im also thinking of building a set of jumps on the left side that jump over the main trail and then it would berm into the Up to flat bridge.


----------



## D-line (Dec 5, 2005)

Plans are tough to use, it always changes. I say build the first thing ride it and go on like that or two at a time. Make sure it flows that is the most improtant thing. Don't make it awkward by cramming to much stuff in there. I like your trail gap option.


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

When I came back from Whistler I was all jazzed and started to build on my 3+ acres. I must say, I have HUGE respect for trail builders now because ITS A BIATCH!

I have some pictures of my project that might give you some ideas (and maybe I can get some of your ideas as well)? 
I could sure use some assistance with teeter schematics.

Here are a couple of shots. 








New ladders being built








Some switchbacks








One finished ladder set

I have a few more stunts to build and a &^%$ load of landscaping! If your going to make your trail safe and erosion free, be forewarned.....its a ton -o- werk! Every time I swing a Mcleod tool now I sooooo appreciate the trail builders!!!!

I strongly reccomend you go to IMBA's site https://www.imba.com/, Get their book "Trail Solutions" & join them:thumbsup: I also found the guys at Naturtec [https://www.naturtec.com/]) helpful as well as Lee McCormack https://www.leelikesbikes.com/mastering-mountain-bike-skills/

Hope thats some helpful info for you:thumbsup:


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i am sooo jealous of you two.. if you live anyhwere near crested butte colorado we should become best friends. Also proxy how much has building this trail cost you thus far?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry I live in the bay area  Cali!!! Im hoping I can get a switch back and a strait away done every weekend, but I have a feeling thats not going to happen. 
Its going to be fast and dangerous If you go down on one of the berms your gonna hit a wire chainlink fence:sad: 
I have another question. Do you think a ladder would be secure enough if I just burried the wood posts in the dirt? For the first few months I dont think I want to set anything in concrete.
I have a date set with a few of my friends 2 weekends from now we are going to build the teeter. I've heard that they should be about 14-18 feet long? Is that kind of a normal size?


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

I PM'd You Back


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

proxy said:


> I dont mean to piggy back on your thread, but Im going to piggy back on your thread
> 
> When I came back from Whistler I was all jazzed and started to build on my 3+ acres. I must say, I have HUGE respect for trail builders now because ITS A BIATCH!
> 
> ...


Nice garden :cornut:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

so this is what happens when you give XCers a taste of FR and DH


----------



## D-line (Dec 5, 2005)

Some pics of my yard..


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

thats some backyard... I wish i had one...


----------



## D-line (Dec 5, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Sorry I live in the bay area  Cali!!! Im hoping I can get a switch back and a strait away done every weekend, but I have a feeling thats not going to happen.
> Its going to be fast and dangerous If you go down on one of the berms your gonna hit a wire chainlink fence:sad:
> I have another question. Do you think a ladder would be secure enough if I just burried the wood posts in the dirt? For the first few months I dont think I want to set anything in concrete.
> I have a date set with a few of my friends 2 weekends from now we are going to build the teeter. I've heard that they should be about 14-18 feet long? Is that kind of a normal size?


Just burried will be fine. I never concrete anything in.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

proxy said:


> I dont mean to piggy back on your thread, but Im going to piggy back on your thread
> 
> When I came back from Whistler I was all jazzed and started to build on my 3+ acres. I must say, I have HUGE respect for trail builders now because ITS A BIATCH!
> 
> I have a few more stunts to build and a &^%$ load of landscaping! If your going to make your trail safe and erosion free, be forewarned.....its a ton -o- werk! Every time I swing a Mcleod tool now I sooooo appreciate the trail builders!!!!:


A FR Garden..... needs a Gazebo for safety meetings


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

D-line said:


> Some pics of my yard..


Thats a sweet yard


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Nice garden :cornut:


Hey thanks, IMO its better to build something on your land that increases the value & adds equity rather than does nothing or detracts!


davec113 said:


> A FR Garden..... needs a Gazebo for safety meetings


Sarcastic but partially true.......when you start building trails on your property (with the intent of having other invitees ride it with you) you may be surprised at what happens to your homeowners policy if you don't do it right (safe).....take it from one who learned the hard way 


mrpercussive said:


> so this is what happens when you give XCers a taste of FR and DH


That and a wife who wants a 1/2 mile jogging path (or you cant build anything):madmax: 


D-line said:


> Some pics of my yard..


Damn I envy you! First for owning land thats forested and has some natural terrain features (I live in a bloody desert so I have to plant everything and import everything) & second for being able to build what you want without needing 5,000 approval letters from associations. Looks very fun:thumbsup:

2 Questions...How many acres do you own and what did it set you back (I love the terrain)?
How many feet of a landing area (run off) do you have after that diving board drop? Is it about 6-7' tall? My next project is a series of those on a 38 degree slope.

motormonkeyr6..................

You might also want to check out this link for a super helpful tool. If your going to do allot of trail work, id recommend getting a McLeod tool, but these are bigger.better and 1/2 the price!!!!!!!
http://www.lambertonrake.com/buy.html


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i have a new life goal after college. and that is to have a back yard like this.


----------



## D-line (Dec 5, 2005)

[Damn I envy you! First for owning land thats forested and has some natural terrain features (I live in a bloody desert so I have to plant everything and import everything) & second for being able to build what you want without needing 5,000 approval letters from associations. Looks very fun:thumbsup:

2 Questions...How many acres do you own and what did it set you back (I love the terrain)?
How many feet of a landing area (run off) do you have after that diving board drop? Is it about 6-7' tall? My next project is a series of those on a 38 degree slope.


There are 35 acres, about 70 grand. I assume you mean the last drop. 4-5 bike lengths but it goes to a g-out then up a step up to the other side of the gully. The bridge is about 5 feet tall at the drop, but ends up being about a 10 footer by the time you land. I don't own it but live there and do 90 percent of the building. I love it for sure. I helped build the house up there and paid some dues to live there, and way worth all the work. We have 6 trails with jumps from 4 - 40 feet, and drops from 3 - 15 feet or so, over 50 airs in all. The trails are less than 1 1/2 minutes. Here is a pic from the drop, you can see the step up after the drop...


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

dude that is soo sick, i wish i even had a backyard


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Its nice to be in highschool.  and tear up your parents back hill...


----------



## D-line (Dec 5, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Its nice to be in highschool.  and tear up your parents back hill...


Hell ya!


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

We built a few north shore type stunts in my friends sideyard but his rents made us tear them down, so then we just built a whole bunch of stuff in the woods next to an elementary school, but then some kids were screwing around on our stuff and the parents probably called the cops and we got our stuff ripped down, and we recently re-built it, but im thinking im just going to make a few little things in my sideyard. I am thinking a big teeter because my yard is completely flat, any ideas?....also Motormonkey...wanna trade yards?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

If it were closer I have total access to my uncles land. He has something over 100+acres and wouldn't care if I built a huge network of trails and stunts. I'd have some really big hills to play with and plenty of variety.. Trees...Rock.. More trees... water... open flat areas. 

I'd also have use of his dozer and backloader along with saws and fourwheelers to get around while building. Since I've stared riding I've thouight of building there but I can't see myself driving 45min to build and ride all the time. He already has over 15 miles of four wheeler trails I can roll around on though.

This thread def. makes me want to build something. I don't freeride or do huge drops, but technical stuff is always fun.


----------



## D-line (Dec 5, 2005)

Ah, 45 minutes is a small price to pay for your own stuff.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Motormonkey...wanna trade yards?[/QUOTE said:


> Naw its Ok  I like my yard. But before I get to start demolition /trail building.... I have to weed wack the hill.......
> :madmax: Thats going to take a few hours:skep: Theres black berry bushes too.... damn thorns... ahhh well thats what Im doign saturday! Then after that if i still have any gas I'll start on the first strait away and berm! :thumbsup:
> 
> I just realized when I get my backyard set up. Im never going to leave my house


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

DAmn I wish I had some acarege... its all mushy swamp in my amdiate area. Anyway, looks cool guys!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Maybe someday I'll have my own land to play on Hope your trails turn out right!



motormonkeyr6 said:


> Naw its Ok  I like my yard. But before I get to start demolition /trail building.... I have to weed wack the hill.......
> :madmax: Thats going to take a few hours:skep: Theres black berry bushes too.... damn thorns... ahhh well thats what Im doign saturday! Then after that if i still have any gas I'll start on the first strait away and berm! :thumbsup:
> 
> I just realized when I get my backyard set up. Im never going to leave my house


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

WOW! That looks a LOT like where I live... Do you live in Southern California?

Edit: I just checked your profile, you live in Temecula... Let me come ride in your yard on my lunch break!!!! hahahaha



proxy said:


> When I came back from Whistler I was all jazzed and started to build on my 3+ acres. I must say, I have HUGE respect for trail builders now because ITS A BIATCH!
> 
> I have some pictures of my project that might give you some ideas (and maybe I can get some of your ideas as well)?
> I could sure use some assistance with teeter schematics.
> ...


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

coma13 said:


> WOW! That looks a LOT like where I live... Do you live in Southern California?
> 
> Edit: I just checked your profile, you live in Temecula... Let me come ride in your yard on my lunch break!!!! hahahaha


Heheh.... your on, but I first need to add the more challanging stuff. I have about 100+ yards of steep hill side (through lemon groves) where I need to build some diving board drops like D-Line's (some 4' some 6'). I also have some DJ guys from my LBS comming over to help construct jumps. So give it a few months and Ill PM you:thumbsup:



motormonkeyr6 said:


> Naw its Ok  I like my yard. But before I get to start demolition /trail building.... I have to weed wack the hill.......
> :madmax: Thats going to take a few hours:skep: Theres black berry bushes too.... damn thorns...


I cant urge you enough to look into this tool....it will tear up your weeds, brush, scrub and etc. with sooooo much less effort! ".......id recommend getting a McLeod tool, but these are bigger.better and 1/2 the price!!!!!!!
http://www.lambertonrake.com/buy.html Have fun!


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

hab1b said:


> i have a new life goal after college. and that is to have a back yard like this.


That's exactly what I was thinking....

And to the thread starter: just build quality stuff that pushes you a little bit. It sucks when you spend a ton of time building something that's boring after hitting it three times.


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

Go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

I drive forty minutes to my trails. It's taken me about 6 years to find a place to build that won't be torn down and it's sooo worth it. 

To the OP don't try too hard to cram a lot of stuff into a small area. Focus on making a few quality stunts and everything will kind of evolve from there as your building and riding skills improve. Oh and try to link hits together. One-hit-wonders are great for sessions but not so great for motivation, either for riding or building.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah I was thinking about the craming it all in part. Then I realized that my drawing is really off scale. I'll get a picture either Thursday or Friday and put it up. I got the space.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

proxy said:


> Heheh.... your on, but I first need to add the more challanging stuff. I have about 100+ yards of steep hill side (through lemon groves) where I need to build some diving board drops like D-Line's (some 4' some 6'). I also have some DJ guys from my LBS comming over to help construct jumps. So give it a few months and Ill PM you:thumbsup:


I might be down to pitch in on the jump building depending on when you're gonna be working!


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

=ChrisB= said:


> DAmn I wish I had some acarege... its all mushy swamp in my amdiate area. Anyway, looks cool guys!


Dont let that stop you, some guys near the Everglades in Florida have some sick trails for flat ground (but get permission and do it legal)! Here is one of their trails I found via IMBA......


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

D-line said:


> There are 35 acres, about 70 grand. I assume you mean the last drop. 4-5 bike lengths but it goes to a g-out then up a step up to the other side of the gully. The bridge is about 5 feet tall at the drop, but ends up being about a 10 footer by the time you land. I don't own it but live there and do 90 percent of the building. I love it for sure. I helped build the house up there and paid some dues to live there, and way worth all the work. We have 6 trails with jumps from 4 - 40 feet, and drops from 3 - 15 feet or so, over 50 airs in all. The trails are less than 1 1/2 minutes. Here is a pic from the drop, you can see the step up after the drop...


Ok now I have another reason to envy you, I was goofing in the MLS today and remembered your post. I did some rough calculations on current raw land prices in the local area (haven't looked in sometime). It would cost roughly $3,800,500.00 for 35 raw acres (so thats not happening for me anytime soon....lol).

If I were you, Id start buying everything you could in your area!!! That looks like nice wooded country:thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Construction starts today!!!


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Construction starts today!!!


Hey motor, if your building ladders, another reason I used dual 4x6 fixed posts on mine was so that the total structural width would be about 12". That way, I could put up 2.5' redwood ladders to start with and then be able to keep cutting the sides down to just 1' (so it doesn't get boring). On some other areas Im working on, I used just 4x6's as both post and rail (those ladders can be cut down to 6"). Just something to think about......but thats why I used concrete


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Well I just got a off from a guy up the street, He is doing construction on his side yard and he has over 10 wood pallets, so I went over there loaded them in the back of my car and who knows what I can use them for! I was just out there for an hour the first strait away is done. I'm going to go back out there after lunch and get some pictures. I think next weekend is going to be the actual consturction of the teeter and drops.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

nice man.. i envy you.. as for the pallets. you can use those for just about anything. break em down use the peices for ladder bridges..


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

What I am thinkin is the pallets, I can just cut 2/3's of it off and use that as a drop. I dont know Just an idea. I've already stacked 3 of them on top of eacher other and then build a latter to the ground gets you starting off real fast.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Berm in the works*

Last weekend I got a few of my friend to come over and help out. This is what we got done. The rain is gonna help alot make the ground realllll soft. We are gonna work on it tomorrow. More pics on the way.

Any tips for building a smoooth flowy burm??


----------



## tempest229 (Feb 5, 2007)

This just isn't fair...that's just all there is to it!



Oh well, It looks awesome


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Honda CRF50 is awesome for cutting trail. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ScottJensen (Nov 24, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Honda CRF*4*50 is awesome for cutting trail. :thumbsup::thumbsup:




forgot a part :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

you guys crack me up! I dont think the neighbors would like that to much. If it stops raining Im going to go out there and try to smooth out the exit of the burm. And get started on the next strait away!


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

Is that you motormonkey in the 2nd pic?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

no! that would be my 11 year old little brother..I knew I should have croped the picture XD


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Any tips for building a smoooth flowy burm??


 Again, here are some excerpts from IMBA's great book on all things trail building!!!!! You can get it on Amazon or via IMBA's website..







This is the best resource I have found on building sustainable trails that wont erode or cause you run off issues (or in your case your neighbors:thumbsup:
PS: After if got the radius all dialed in, I found that cutting an in-sloped trench along the outside and lining it with cinderblocks was very helpful for stability and compaction (but I have to import everything as I have no rocks on my acreage


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

ScottJensen said:


> forgot a part :thumbsup:


that's how we built trails at my friend's house. he was on the 450, i was on the 250, and his brother on the 85. fastest trail work i've ever done. and they have a private mx track at chamberlain ranch now so they got all the mx guys to ride the xc course to etch it out again...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ScottJensen said:


> forgot a part :thumbsup:


Make sure you have the stainless steel valves & TRX450 springs.


----------



## tempest229 (Feb 5, 2007)

hey,
any progress report pics?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

To be able to dig on my back hill it needs a good few days of rain. Other wise it is adobe clay, almost rock. There is supose to be some rain this week(end) 

What I have done: 1st strait away, 1st burm (needs work) and half of the 2nd strait away... I know not much...


----------



## skatetokil (Apr 27, 2004)

trail building is an ass kicking. Also, those ladders in the shots above are amazing. I've been using ragged ass scraps for mine but you're making me want to do a rebuild. I still need to work on my technique for using natural logs cause the bridges always seem to come out funky.


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

*donkey kong baby...*



motormonkeyr6 said:


> I have alittle over a half an acre with a pretty steep downhill slope and I think why drive to FR when you can do it in your backyard!  It's more than half an acre it's probably more like 20-30m across and 40-60m down. This is what I have so far... Any improvements? add-ons? Im a beginner FR'er but at the same time I would like it to last.  shocker isn't it. So take a look and give me your opinions


i think the only thing that would make this plan better is to have a big monkey at the top throwing barrels down at you that you have to jump over on the way up to save the princess...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

summud said:


> i think the only thing that would make this plan better is to have a big monkey at the top throwing barrels down at you that you have to jump over on the way up to save the princess...


HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH  nice.

and be thankful you have clay and not sand! Clay will form to whatever shape/berm/tranny/lip/roller you want to make it into, and it's durable and fast!

proxy, it looks like you're doing landscaping and deck building, not so much as trailbuilding! Very beautiful and pleasing aesthetically, but in incredible waste of materials. You used double the wood you needed for that lattice work! You don't need it to be like a deck, your tire will roll over it all even if you took out every other cross board! 
and the cement, wow, that's quite permanent and pricey! :eekster:

D-line, I think I've seen a video floating around of your yard somewhere... Incredible, very nice!


----------



## mcfury (Apr 15, 2006)

that's rad ,dude.


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> proxy, ......... incredible waste of materials. You used double the wood you needed for that lattice work! You don't need it to be like a deck, your tire will roll over it all even if you took out every other cross board! and the cement, wow, that's quite permanent and pricey! :eekster: !


I certainly agree that the extra lattace boards added cost, but not waste, because my 3 dogs seem to enjoy rinning all over the things, and kept getting their paws/legs jammed if the gaps were larger than 1.75". So they are all 1.75" (woods cheep compared to doggie ACL sugery)! Further, the use of concrete is more perminent, but it is only 60lbs per structural post (easy to dig out) but very structurally sound (no lawsuits is good).



BikeSATORI said:


> .....it looks like you're doing landscaping and deck building, not so much as trailbuilding! Very beautiful and pleasing aesthetically....


The soil here is absolute shite (decomposed granite & sand), so if you dont plant the cut slopes they will completely erode, plus I'm very controled on asthetics by associations and such (raw land here runs around 170k an arce) so anything "odd" must be hidden.....lol. I only set out to make a double track running trail and something for a quick ride (for those days I dont want to drive), I dont have the topography for anything else. 2 Mcleods and 3 mattock's later, I think I was trail building, albeit XC'ish

Here is the last addition (adds a 3rd, and more "FR'ish" .5 mile outer loop). 
This has only about a 25' elevation drop (top to very bottom), but the section kept slipping & erroding all to heck, 
so I had to add rock (which we dont have here so a neighbors old driveway chunks worked out........



















Added a little cheat to go around the stair drops.....









It also helps to make the section reversible (its only 3 acres so that helps)...


















The loop ends and merges with the other ones......









It will look better and be more fun when all the landscaping fills in so the only dirt you see is the double track trail (like in natural settings), but maybe it gives someone some ideas.....


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't think I've ever been so jealous! Looks awesome. Best part is, your time isn't wasted, cause nobody's gonna tear your sh!t down!


----------

